# Eternity ETES72ML spinner with micro waves.



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Another awesome build Chris


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Clean Build just starting on an Eternity myself. The Blanks are awesome.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great looking rod Chris!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good buddy.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Clean Build just starting on an Eternity myself. The Blanks are awesome.


Thank you sir! And yes they are, nice, light and I luv the colbalt blue!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome color and wraps!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Job Bro!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good stuff, Chris!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

You're a busy man! Nice work and the colors look great.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow great looking! Can you guys give us a review of what you think of them??


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Niiiice!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Batson-Brands, I think the new eternity blanks are awesome!!!! Are you all going to add the the eternity line???? I'd like to see the popping blanks added..


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice and clean!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi 2400tman, 
We are always involved in trying to either add or improve all of our rod blank lines! We are so happy that you love the rod blank! Now time for reviews!!  Got any action fishing pics yet?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

How have you been liking to micorwave guides? I was about to start my very first build and want to put a set of them on. Noticable difference or meh? Also what reel seat is that. Looks comfy.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome build, would you mind sharing what color and brand thread you used for the main guide wraps? I like the way they just blend in with the blank, and will be building my second rod, on the ETES68M.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Batson-Brands said:


> Hi 2400tman,
> We are always involved in trying to either add or improve all of our rod blank lines! We are so happy that you love the rod blank! Now time for reviews!!  Got any action fishing pics yet?


Hopefully pics to come soon! Uggggggg I need to fish!!
I will definitely post some up when I get some.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

JuiceGoose said:


> How have you been liking to micorwave guides? I was about to start my very first build and want to put a set of them on. Noticable difference or meh? Also what reel seat is that. Looks comfy.


Welcome to the addiction! I luv the microwaves and highly recommend them. The reel seat is a American Tackle aero. They are very nice and comfortable. If you order one be sure and get the grips that are made for them.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hawglife said:


> Awesome build, would you mind sharing what color and brand thread you used for the main guide wraps? I like the way they just blend in with the blank, and will be building my second rod, on the ETES68M.


Thank you Ver much.! The thread is Fish Hawk 09v which is a variegated thread. Unfortunately it was discontinued from what I have been told. Try asking around for it or eBay. If you happen to find any please let me know! I luv it and I'm running low! :-(! 
Good luck and post up pics of your ETES68M. Your going to luv the ETernity series! Enjoy!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply bud I am for sure going to give the AT seat a look when I run to FTU.

Thanks


----------

